# Elective in Lahore



## Faizi

Hi Guys,

I'm a final year medical student from the UK wanting to do an 8 wk elective in Lahore particularly Jinnah Hospital. I am not sure of how to go about applying for this, or what the process is. There is no website or official application form. 

I was just wondering if anyone could help me? And are there other hospitals apart from jinnah and shaukat khanum around the johar town area?


----------



## Faizi

I take it theres no one from around lahore on here?


----------



## Junnat

There might be a lot of people from Lahore area, but they might not know the answer to your question...i think the best thing for you would be to get in contact with the institution/hospital you are interested in,; they will be able to give you some information on whether they even have such a program or if their program is even accepted in your medical college and then how to go about it. That's all I can say...hope this helps.


----------



## Faizi

Thank you for the reply... 

I have tried to contact them, but I am not getting any replies or help regarding information so far. But I shall persevere.


----------

